# July Challenge " Decorated Platter " Discussion thread



## Blister (30 Jun 2011)

Please use this thread for and discussion regarding this months challenge 

Thanks :mrgreen:

Entrants List 

.
babylon355
Blister ( Ready ) 
Bodrighy
callumlovatt ( Ready ) 
cambournepete
chill
Chris357
Chrisp
clk230
como  ( Ready ) 
Daven
dennisk ( Ready ) 
DougieH 
duncanh ( Ready ) 
Dust Busker
Elaine ( Withdrawn ) 
gus3049  ( Ready ) 
Haldane ( Ready ) 
Hudson Carpentry ( Ready ) 
johnny.t. ( Withdrawn ) 
Jonzjob ( Ready )
Jumps  ( Ready ) 
Leo
liamscanlan
loz
maltrout512
matmac
Melinda_dd ( Withdrawn ) 
miles_hot  ( Withdrawn ) 
monkeybiter 
myturn ( Ready ) 
nev ( Ready ) 
not_simple_si
Oakbear
OldWood
Paul.J ( Withdrawn ) 
philb88
Pvt_Ryan
RATWOOD ( Ready ) 
RO
Silverbirch
skeetoids ( Withdrawn ) 
spasm 
steve66
SVB
tekno.mage
tinytim1458
TheTiddles
tpot  ( Withdrawn ) 
whacky
Wood spoiler  ( Ready )


----------



## gus3049 (30 Jun 2011)

I think that looks brilliant.

Concise and leaving no room for complaint from even the most bolshie of entrants - whoever that is.

Terrific, I am so pleased this is carrying on. =D>


----------



## myturn (30 Jun 2011)

gus3049":35d7qkjt said:


> Concise and leaving no room for complaint from even the most bolshie of entrants - whoever that is.


You? :mrgreen: 

So I am assuming that there is no longer a restriction that the majority of the surface be flat and that a slight curve is permitted.


----------



## Blister (30 Jun 2011)

myturn":gjl8kgq9 said:


> gus3049":gjl8kgq9 said:
> 
> 
> > Concise and leaving no room for complaint from even the most bolshie of entrants - whoever that is.
> ...



Correct , as long as it does NOT look like a bowl , you do the design element :wink:


----------



## tekno.mage (30 Jun 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what defines a platter to be a platter, rather than a very shallow open bowl...


----------



## gus3049 (30 Jun 2011)

tekno.mage":n3ne7oka said:


> I'm not entirely sure what defines a platter to be a platter, rather than a very shallow open bowl...


 We could refer you to about 500 posts on previous months challenges!!! 

But we won't. ITS A PLATE. Basically, I understand that to mean the the whole bottom of the business bit must be flat rather than dished. The transition to the rim (if there is one) could be curved. 

But then I looked at Blister's reply to MyTurn!! Humph.


----------



## gus3049 (30 Jun 2011)

myturn":4ioclewv said:


> gus3049":4ioclewv said:
> 
> 
> > Concise and leaving no room for complaint from even the most bolshie of entrants - whoever that is.
> ...



Moi?


----------



## myturn (30 Jun 2011)

Blister":33ld5owh said:


> myturn":33ld5owh said:
> 
> 
> > gus3049":33ld5owh said:
> ...


No more questions your honour! :-#


----------



## Blister (30 Jun 2011)

tekno.mage":pmm04wkm said:


> I'm not entirely sure what defines a platter to be a platter, rather than a very shallow open bowl...



Kym

For this challenge Barry's requirements are for a Platter and to NOT look like a bowl 

Example photos


----------



## tekno.mage (30 Jun 2011)

Thanks guys - a plate it is. I only asked as I've seen pieces described as platters that I would have called bowls in the past (ie the centre hollow was curved and quite deep, but the aspect ratio of the whole piece was wide and shallow).


----------



## miles_hot (30 Jun 2011)

Hygiene is not a requirement but is utility? Does it have to look like a plate and one that you could serve stuff off as some things which are designed to be shown as pure art (cut up platters etc) are often called platters (when some might call them wall hangings etc)


----------



## Blister (1 Jul 2011)

miles_hot":sun4y0rt said:


> Hygiene is not a requirement but is utility? Does it have to look like a plate and one that you could serve stuff off as some things which are designed to be shown as pure art (cut up platters etc) are often called platters (when some might call them wall hangings etc)




As long as the top face resembles a platter and not a bowl the design element is with the entrant


----------



## Jonzjob (1 Jul 2011)

Mine is ready Mr Blister!!

It's niether a blatter or a powl either! It matches your requirements perfectly 8) 8) 

My first one was oak, but I burnt it and it turned to ash #-o #-o #-o


----------



## gus3049 (2 Jul 2011)

Jonzjob":37lemlua said:


> Mine is ready Mr Blister!!
> 
> It's niether a blatter or a powl either! It matches your requirements perfectly 8) 8)
> 
> My first one was oak, but I burnt it and it turned to ash #-o #-o #-o



We seem to have a second challenge going on here!! Last monh it was me and now its him.

Next month I'm doing mine before Allen announces the requirements.


----------



## Blister (2 Jul 2011)

gus3049":29wnfboe said:


> Jonzjob":29wnfboe said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is ready Mr Blister!!
> ...




You up early as well then :lol:


----------



## gus3049 (2 Jul 2011)

Blister":3r554eyf said:


> gus3049":3r554eyf said:
> 
> 
> > Jonzjob":3r554eyf said:
> ...



Indeed, I seem to be catching whatever you've got although I do get more than a few hours generally. I only have to turn at the wrong angle and the back informs me that its time to rise and walk about a bit, whilst I'm up I usually make a coffee and with coffee I like something to eat and that sort of wakes me up enough to say the day has started.

Off to workshop. Can't start the lathe as the wife is still asleep and the noise starts the chickens off in the barn!! I have some furniture to veneer. Should be able to do that quietly.


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Jul 2011)

Good grief! :shock: 

Any decient people are a-bed and sound asleep at that time of the morning!


----------



## Wood spoiler (4 Jul 2011)

I turned a beautiful platter on Saturday ready to decorate.

Went and had a look today and and it has twisted to ****.

Really galling as I had paid good money to get a "seasoned" blank.

That will teach me not to be tempted away from my usual supplier.


----------



## Blister (4 Jul 2011)

Wood spoiler":20qp68t7 said:


> I turned a beutiful platter on Saturday ready to decorate.
> 
> Went and had a look today and and it has twisted to ****.
> 
> ...




Colin , its not always the moisture content that causes this to happen , when cutting a blank you are altering the stress within the wood and as it relaxes this can happen

That's why most turners leave work oversize for a month or 2 and re turn to a finished size when all has settled down 

Still a pain when it does happen


----------



## Wood spoiler (4 Jul 2011)

Blister":2u6chju1 said:


> [Colin , its not always the moisture content that causes this to happen , when cutting a blank you are altering the stress within the wood and as it relaxes this can happen
> 
> That's why most turners leave work oversize for a month or 2 and re turn to a finished size when all has settled down
> 
> Still a pain when it does happen



I agree and when I do the larger bowls and things I do exactly that.

I "assumed" that with a platter and not much being taken away from the guts that it would not have the "stress" to relieve, in the same way that you do in a bowl. Proving the old "Ass/u/me" adage well - it certainly made an ass of me anyway!

Problem is .... we only get to know the rules at the start of the month. To comply with the interpretation given of a "platter" none of my resting blanks would suit. 

As an aside I did a large Oak blank (obtained from the woodpile - not as a blank)to rest a while back that is now on "Display" at John Davis Woodturning. It has the dubious distinction of being the most moved blank ever. It looks more like a saddle than a blank.


----------



## Jonzjob (4 Jul 2011)

Movement?












Well it did wet me somewhat when I was turning it   

Rhodedendrum (spelling?)


----------



## Wood spoiler (5 Jul 2011)

At the risk of teaching others to suck eggs on the basis of my own naivity - you may be interested to read Chas's (CHJ)comment on the following link concerning movement in thin platters.

has-anyone-ever-tried-t52179.html

It appears it may be a race to get the project done and photographed before "warpage"

edited to add the link


----------



## gus3049 (5 Jul 2011)

Wood spoiler":2msa52v2 said:


> At the risk of teaching others to suck eggs on the basis of my own naivity - you may be interested to read Chas's (CHJ)comment on the following link concerning movement in thin platters.
> 
> It appears it may be a race to get the project done and photographed before "warpage"


 er..... what link was that then Colin?? :?

Or I suppose we could 'fat' ones.


----------



## Wood spoiler (5 Jul 2011)

gus3049":29axl0fx said:


> Wood spoiler":29axl0fx said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of teaching others to suck eggs on the basis of my own naivity - you may be interested to read Chas's (CHJ) comment on the following link concerning movement in thin platters.
> ...



I have gone back in and added the link!

oooops - sorry


----------



## nev (5 Jul 2011)

one platter, decorated (slightly) ready mr blister sir. now off to photograph it in case it follows colins lead and turns into a bowl


----------



## Blister (5 Jul 2011)

nev":3un8urki said:


> one platter, decorated (slightly) ready mr blister sir. now off to photograph it in case it follows colins lead and turns into a bowl




Thanks Nev


----------



## duncanh (8 Jul 2011)

The competition post states...
_Decoration allowed in this challenge will be as listed below
1, Carving
2, Piercing
3, Colouring
4, Burning ( Including Pyro work )
5, Texturing
_

What about inlaying other materials or contrasting woods?


----------



## Blister (8 Jul 2011)

duncanh":2pk99qnf said:


> The competition post states...
> _Decoration allowed in this challenge will be as listed below
> 1, Carving
> 2, Piercing
> ...




Up to 3 different wood types will be allowed , but not multiple segmented work


----------



## duncanh (8 Jul 2011)

What about metal or other non wood inlays/inserts?


----------



## Blister (8 Jul 2011)

duncanh":10g0pwzj said:


> What about metal or other non wood inlays/inserts?




As long as the platter does not comprise of more than 3 different elements and is lathe turned ( Including the extra elements ) it will fall withing the challenge requirements


----------



## Jonzjob (8 Jul 2011)

I'm surprised that a certain person, nearer me than you, hasn't asked if he can stick a finial on it :roll: :roll: 

Put some legs on it and you have a non slip stool :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (8 Jul 2011)

Jonzjob":1ne0dv4v said:


> I'm surprised that a certain person, nearer me than you, hasn't asked if he can stick a finial on it :roll: :roll:
> 
> Put some legs on it and you have a non slip stool :mrgreen:



I thought the specs were perfectly clear - at least the new ones are. The old ones were full of turning dust and mess and were nearly opaque. I could hardly see through them. No finials on the new glasses either.


----------



## Jonzjob (8 Jul 2011)

"No finials on the new glasses either."

No real 'spectical' then Gordon??

Lunettes? Small specticals maybe?


----------



## gus3049 (8 Jul 2011)

Jonzjob":4pt0trg1 said:


> "No finials on the new glasses either."
> 
> No real 'spectical' then Gordon??
> 
> Lunettes? Small specticals maybe?



I'll sue :shock: 

Who are you accusing of having small specticals?

And don't accuse me of being daft either - Lunettes indeed.


----------



## Wood spoiler (9 Jul 2011)

Ok folks - new platter made.

Race to decorate AND photo before this one goes into *WARP* drive!

Scottie said she'll never make it Captain, but Spock was confidant that it will make it - it is the only logical conclusion (demonstrable evidence of a nerdy Treky past).


----------



## Blister (9 Jul 2011)

Wood spoiler":24xzvao1 said:


> Ok folks - new platter made.
> 
> Race to decorate AND photo before this one goes into *WARP* drive!
> 
> Scottie said she'll never make it Captain, but Spock was confidant that it will make it - it is the only logical conclusion (demonstrable evidence of a nerdy Treky past).




Noted thanks


----------



## myturn (13 Jul 2011)

platter done.


----------



## Blister (13 Jul 2011)

myturn":lkcjg6kk said:


> platter done.




OK Thanks


----------



## loz (14 Jul 2011)

Allan,

Gonna have to mail you mine if that ok ? I wont be able to post on the posting days.

Would you proxy post for me ?

Ill email you the photobucket links.

Tahnks


Laurence


----------



## Blister (14 Jul 2011)

loz":31zu1f1p said:


> Allan,
> 
> Gonna have to mail you mine if that ok ? I wont be able to post on the posting days.
> 
> ...




Will PM you


----------



## loz (15 Jul 2011)

Blister":170406fz said:


> loz":170406fz said:
> 
> 
> > Allan,
> ...



Sent - thanks !


----------



## Blister (15 Jul 2011)

loz":1y2kh8k0 said:


> Blister":1y2kh8k0 said:
> 
> 
> > loz":1y2kh8k0 said:
> ...



Loz 

I cant open the 3 image links #-o 

All I get is this 

Page not found
But now that you're here, go ahead and search through the billions of photos, images and videos on Photobucket.


----------



## Blister (15 Jul 2011)

Loz

All good now 

I have the images

:wink:


----------



## callumlovatt (15 Jul 2011)

My Platter is done.
Thanks


----------



## jumps (19 Jul 2011)

Right, putting the Dulux and wallpaper away for another year - decorated platter done.


----------



## Blister (19 Jul 2011)

callumlovatt":17krom8e said:


> My Platter is done.
> Thanks




Noted thanks


----------



## Blister (19 Jul 2011)

jumps":23qypb95 said:


> Right, putting the Dulux and wallpaper away for another year - decorated platter done.




Thanks for the update


----------



## Blister (19 Jul 2011)

8 Days Remaining 

Tick Tock Tick Tock :mrgreen:


----------



## duncanh (21 Jul 2011)

Mine's done


----------



## Blister (21 Jul 2011)

duncanh":2pgrwqn9 said:


> Mine's done




OK Thanks


----------



## RATWOOD (22 Jul 2011)

My platter done.


----------



## Blister (22 Jul 2011)

RATWOOD":3k3n2386 said:


> My platter done.



Thank you


----------



## gus3049 (23 Jul 2011)

Hi Allen,

Mine is as done as its going to get


----------



## Blister (23 Jul 2011)

gus3049":355lqu9k said:


> Hi Allen,
> 
> Mine is as done as its going to get




OK Thanks


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Jul 2011)

It grieves me to say I am going to have to withdraw this month.  

I was half way through my platter and my lathe has gone bang.
I'm gutted, I was only aiming for the 12 points as well, no winners, just 1 point a month.


----------



## Blister (24 Jul 2011)

Melinda_dd":231wjy8u said:


> It grieves me to say I am going to have to withdraw this month.
> 
> I was half way through my platter and my lathe has gone bang.
> I'm gutted, I was only aiming for the 12 points as well, no winners, just 1 point a month.



O Dear  

Hope you get up and running for next month , with maybe a top 3 and make up some points :mrgreen:


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Jul 2011)

I can but dream..... I had already invested in some jewellery making bits ready too   

I'm going to ask my neighbour if he would take a look.... but the smell of burning metal, and smoke in my opinion can only mean it's terminal.... i'm so gutted


----------



## Blister (24 Jul 2011)

Melinda_dd":oqzf80z3 said:


> I can but dream..... I had already invested in some jewellery making bits ready too
> 
> I'm going to ask my neighbour if he would take a look.... but the smell of burning metal, and smoke in my opinion can only mean it's terminal.... i'm so gutted




What make and model is the lathe ?


----------



## myturn (24 Jul 2011)

Braintree ain't far from Dagenham, lend her the Magma for a day.


----------



## Blister (24 Jul 2011)

myturn":3l6li3h3 said:


> Braintree ain't far from Dagenham, lend her the Magma for a day.




Maybe Herts is nearer Mick


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Jul 2011)

It's only a tiny sip mini lathe 01492.
I've probably over used it and burnt it out. They're not really meant for the amount of time and abuse I use it for (Min of 4hrs constant, sat and sun....plus week nights after work, while it's the college holiday)
It was second hand when I got hold of it so perhaps it's just had enough.

Magma... I saw one of those at the euro wood work convention at cressing temple last year.... I was scared to get too close compared to my dinky toy!!


----------



## Blister (25 Jul 2011)

Melinda_dd":2h8gn846 said:


> It's only a tiny sip mini lathe 01492.
> I've probably over used it and burnt it out. They're not really meant for the amount of time and abuse I use it for (Min of 4hrs constant, sat and sun....plus week nights after work, while it's the college holiday)
> It was second hand when I got hold of it so perhaps it's just had enough.
> 
> Magma... I saw one of those at the euro wood work convention at cressing temple last year.... I was scared to get too close compared to my dinky toy!!



That's my lathe that you viewed at the show ,

I collected it Sunday when the show ended :mrgreen:


----------



## miles_hot (25 Jul 2011)

Sorry Blister but I'm out.


----------



## Blister (25 Jul 2011)

miles_hot":tkz6lizz said:


> Sorry Blister but I'm out.



Noted


----------



## tpot (25 Jul 2011)

Sorry everybody - looks like I wont have an entry this month.

I have been working on a platter for the last two weeks but disaster has struck and it decided that it wanted to be in lots of pieces instead of the usual one piece.

It was my first go at a platter and I really enjoyed the process (design and turning), just a pity I have nothing to enter :-(

Lesson to take away is get going quicker so that there is time to re-start if required!

Good luck everyone

Andy


----------



## dennisk (26 Jul 2011)

Decorated platter complete.


----------



## Blister (26 Jul 2011)

tpot":1gfhtkvg said:


> Sorry everybody - looks like I wont have an entry this month.
> 
> I have been working on a platter for the last two weeks but disaster has struck and it decided that it wanted to be in lots of pieces instead of the usual one piece.
> 
> ...



Sorry to see you had problems


----------



## Blister (26 Jul 2011)

dennisk":1x9qr1pb said:


> Decorated platter complete.



Noted thanks


----------



## miles_hot (26 Jul 2011)

tpot":2z9eysia said:


> Sorry everybody - looks like I wont have an entry this month.
> 
> I have been working on a platter for the last two weeks but disaster has struck and it decided that it wanted to be in lots of pieces instead of the usual one piece.
> 
> ...


Can you not make a feature of the failure - e.g. stitch togther with stainless wire or leather, glue together with epoxy and metal powder etc?


----------



## Blister (26 Jul 2011)

miles_hot":14zas6or said:


> tpot":14zas6or said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry everybody - looks like I wont have an entry this month.
> ...




Miles

In our revised rules and requirements 

Our judge Barry has asked for the following :-

The Judges requirements

The platter must be lathe turned and must be decorated ( any undecorated entry's will not be judged )
The platter must be a Platter and not a bowl ( entry's that look more like bowls with raised rims will not be judged )
Decoration allowed in this challenge will be as listed below
1, Carving
2, Piercing
3, Colouring
4, Burning ( Including Pyro work )
5, Texturing

Hygiene will not be part of the Judging as the completed platter could be used purely as a decorative / artistic table center piece

I will be judging the artistic / design elements and quality of workmanship of the completed platter 


I was going to use alternative types of decoration but decided to only use whats required in the rules 

You could try entering it but Barry may not judge your entry if its outside the requirements 

Allen


----------



## Blister (26 Jul 2011)

One day to go 

Cut off point 10 pm on the 27th July :mrgreen:


----------



## myturn (26 Jul 2011)

Blister":1d30isua said:


> I was going to use alternative types of decoration but decided to only use whats required in the rules


I answer to earlier questions in this thread you implied that inlay would be acceptable.

I hope that is still the case as that's what I've used.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (26 Jul 2011)

Mine is done!


----------



## Leo (26 Jul 2011)

I just blew up my entry. That looks a bit odd.....er........sounds like I have been using a air blower for something odd !!!!!

Anyway, I broke my July platter, so must get a move on now, only got a day, I think !!!

Leo


----------



## Blister (26 Jul 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":3o2oxceh said:


> Mine is done!




OK HC Thanks


----------



## como (27 Jul 2011)

Mines ready.


----------



## Blister (27 Jul 2011)

como":1whdw4no said:


> Mines ready.



OK thanks


----------



## Haldane (27 Jul 2011)

Finished


----------



## Blister (27 Jul 2011)

Haldane":3dn36eq5 said:


> Finished




Noted thanks


----------



## Blister (27 Jul 2011)

***** 7 Hours Remaining *****


----------



## Silverbirch (27 Jul 2011)

Hi Blister,

My platter is ready.

Ian


----------



## monkeybiter (27 Jul 2011)

Mine's done.


----------

